# anti-dhcp mainboard (?)

## mbar

OK, here's the deal:

I had gentoo router/gateway for my home network (adsl inet connection using eagle-usb on said gentoo router, 1 LAN switch, 3 desktops as clients). It worked like a charm, with router doing masqerade etc. Router was build around Socket A, Asrock K7S41 mainboard, Mobile Barton 3200+, 60 GB hdd. But one day, the PSU in router blown up after power outage. Sure enough, it destroyed hard drive and mainboard.

I bought the same mb model as a replacement, Asrock K7S41, cause its cheap and has good performance. Then I went to installing Gentoo 2005.1 on new hard drive. During this, I don't use eagle-usb, but I connect my old hardware adsl router, Asmax 701u, and I use integrated Etherned on router MB. I booted the LiveCD and... wtf, no inet connection, no eth0. In system log I found statement, that 'dhcp could not give valid response' or something similar. Because I was in rush, I used net-setup and configured eth0 manually, and it worked. I installed Gentoo, then after reboot, still the same: no valid DHCP response. (I always use hardware router during initial setup of my gentoo router, as it is easier than struggling with eagle-usb in this early stage.) Of course, I could bring my eth0 (which is SiS 900 integrated on board) using ifconfig and route.

Because no matter what I did, I could not make dhcpcd work (mind you, it worked flawlessly on destroyed board) I decided to use PCI ethernet card, Surecom build with RTL8139D. I suspected that integrated SiS 900 might be not functioning properly, but even Realtek card could not get IP from my hardware router (only manual config worked). In the same time, my 3 desktops had no problems with that.

So, its Windows time. I installed XP Pro, SiS 900 drivers -- and no DHCP connection, so no inet connection. Manual configuration of course worked. Same with Realtek card.

As you can see, on my "new" mainboard, DHCP is no go, but ethernet works when configured manually -- same on Linux and Windows.

So please, who can tell me WTF is going on here?

----------

## kabage

dhcp server disabled on your Asmax?

Or some other config in your asmax like no available addresses to serve something like that.

----------

## mbar

DHCP server is enabled, because all my other computers do get valid IP addresses. I also checked ethernet cable -- it's working OK. Anyway, after configuring this gentoo router, I switched off hardware router. Mind you that now eth0 on router is configured to have static 10.0.0.1 address -- and it is happily serving IPs to my home network. Router gets its IP address form ISP using pppoa protocol (no dhcpcd via eagle-usb). So I don't think the issue is resolved... I surely will bump into it next time I have to reinstall gentoo...

----------

## rehfuss

Same problem, same ASRock mainboard. Do you have solved that problem?

----------

## mbar

Unfortunately not  :Sad:  It's bothering me if I have to reinstall Gentoo, otherwise I have eth0 configured statically.

----------

## rehfuss

Now I use a static configured eth0 too, not nice but working.

But I don't get X running. Can you do me a favour and send me your X-server and your kernelconfig? If you use it with the SIS onboard grafic I can check what I am doing wrong

mail@christian-rehbein.de

Thanks

----------

## mbar

This mainboard is on my router, so I don't have X installed on it - only console envinronment  :Smile: . It should work, just check in kernel AGP support for SiS and DRM support for SiS (look for SiS 741 or 315 in kernel help).

----------

## JohnY

Just a wild guess, but is the MAC address missing for the onboard NIC? I've also seen some wierd problems with the SiS 900 onboard with win2k getting an address from a Speedstream dsl router.

JohnY

----------

## mbar

That was of course the first thing I checked, but it has valid MAC methinks:

```
gateway ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:D4:5C:3C

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

```

----------

## elohim

I've had similar problems with my isp and it turned out they 'locked' the inet connection to the mac-address of my networkcard. But if i gave them a call they would unlock it so i would be able to use a different card.

----------

## mbar

No, it's not the problem: my ISP doesn't care about MAC, and I was getting connection through ADSL router, as I stated earlier, my other computers can connect fine and get valid IP from router. Only this one (Asrock) cannot.

----------

